# How do you store your spices?



## Roonwick (Jan 3, 2012)

I have mine in dry large rice containers. I get a deal at the dollar store and buy a lot of these at a time and dump them into these containers. I had them above my stove but the moisture caused them to chunk up. Now I have moved them to my pantry. Other thoughts would be a 2 liter container.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

If your attic stays dry you could stash them up there in some air-tight plastics, then for extra protection put them in a metal ammo box? that way animals can't chew through them very quickly...


----------



## amym505 (Feb 10, 2012)

I am planning to use either pint or quart size mason jars or an airtight plastic container and oxygen absorbers. That is one of my weekend project this week. I have been collecting from Wally World. They have 5th Season spices for 50 cents for a 3 oz. jar.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

it can be done but all the chefs will tell you, if you're keeping spices for more than a month throw them out. They lose their usefulness and flavor rather quickly. I recommend vacuum sealing them to ward off deterioration.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I guess one could focus on storing extreme spices like chili powder, cajun seasoning, garlic salt for short term to use on stuff that will flavor anything inediable. But long term I guess should focus on how to grow your own spices. Although hard in certain areas to grow though. Dehydrated spices do lose their flavor and I have noticed that some brands faster than others??? Right now I have mine in some stainless containers on magnets next to my stove. I haven't thought of a good storage idea of them until this thread.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Pepper, cinnamon and similar spices keep well, especially if used to cure. If you lock them in time with a vac sealer you have something there. I have a huge spice cabinet, but half that shit in there is bad. Fortunately, you can still use spices no matter what. Even dried out wilted spices can serve medicinal purposes, but for culinary use I would suggest vac sealing to ensure that fresh 'zip' you taste in good cooking. Otherwise your spices will just be blander as time grows older. BUT I do have some sealed badja brand bins of bbq, jerk and pepper seasoning that will last many years before they begin to degrade. Spices are a funny thing.


----------



## RuDown (Apr 16, 2012)

I was wondering if you could seal them like canning. There is steam method that people use for mushroom growing but I dont know if moisture is introduce inside the jars. I will have to try it with maybe some flour and get back to everyone. Another cool thing I came across is not really a storage method. Get drinking straws seal one end fill with some of your fav spice and seal the other end. So if your going on a few day hike or patrol you can carry some of your favorite spice and not give up alot of room or weight.


----------



## Schutzengel (Apr 23, 2012)

OK, 

Spices... all herbs and spices have volitile essential oils, while using a cold air dehydrator (not a heated unit) will help to minimize loss from dehydration there will always be some loss of potency in drying. That being said, AFTER you have dried your spices they MUST be kept in airtight containers to prevent oxygen from interacting with them and breaking down the essential oils that are the primary thing we are after in a spice. best to grow fresh while you can and store what you prune in the way of herbs, and store any seeds that you may get. the iportant thing is protection of the oils, so a colored, or opaque airtight container is best. spices degrade over time because light and air react with the spices.


----------



## Schutzengel (Apr 23, 2012)

RuDown said:


> I was wondering if you could seal them like canning. There is steam method that people use for mushroom growing but I dont know if moisture is introduce inside the jars. I will have to try it with maybe some flour and get back to everyone. Another cool thing I came across is not really a storage method. Get drinking straws seal one end fill with some of your fav spice and seal the other end. So if your going on a few day hike or patrol you can carry some of your favorite spice and not give up alot of room or weight.


the sealed straw is a great idea a little wax or a little heat and a pair of plyers. you just need to be careful as with all cooking ... adding aromatics and spices will alert people to your presence, just something to keep in mind.


----------



## benjaminblake (Jul 16, 2012)

The only care you need to take while storing the spices is that they should be stored in dry airtight containers.


----------



## Lezyne (Jul 16, 2012)

Interesting - I have just actually stored all my spices in snaplock bags. The packing that the spices come in allow air and which make the spices slowly lose their medicinal properties or even turn rancid. You should store spice out of direct sunlight and in a cool place - which out of directs sunlight should do anyway. 

Spices are a great way to keep the body healthy and food tasting great, they are lightweight, affordable and are a good way of keeping spirits up in the darkest of times.

All my spices if I did not mention are in snaplock bags inside of a large 10L snaplock container - if you want to even extend the shelf life add some charcoal to the snaplock bags, Charcoal has many uses including absorbing moisture. 

- Lezyne


----------

